# Kodi is HOME!



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys!  As promised here is an update on Kodi the rescue:

I took him in from very poor care and surroundings last September 27. I really thought that he was not going to make it as he was very weak. But I was wrong  The little guy is a fighter! After nursing him and ending his quarantine, I decided to let a friend of mine adopt him. My health was declining during those months and so I was unable to fully care for both him and Chestnut. I trusted his adoptive family, and so I gave him to them wholeheartedly - all expenses paid.

A few days ago, they contacted me. They couldn't keep him any longer because they adopted a Labrador and couldn't find the time for him anymore. I was really heartbroken. They wanted to find a new family for him; but I did not agree. Kodi is part of my family - and so I decided that I will be his forever home and that he will be forever mine.

Here he is! <3 I got him yesterday and I am letting him settle to his new surroundings. He will be receiving lots of cuddles and kisses from me; and of course treats! He is a bit darker now and so I decided to change his name to Swiss - short for Swiss Chocolate :lol:


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Swiss playing in his igloo <3


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

He looks amazing!!!! While it's unfortunate the family didn't work out, it's good he was able to return where he belongs. Welcome home Swiss!!!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe that's the same hedgehog! I'm glad you decided to keep him rather than try to find him another home. He's a super special guy for sure, and I'm glad he has you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He looks absolutely gorgeous!! That nice clean white fur and his ears and quills look great and man, I'm just so happy you have him back! Clearly he was meant to be with you.  He's such a lucky little boy!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Swiss thanks everyone for the warm welcome!  I am so lucky to have him too. He is such a sweet and little thing. I am going to definitely fatten him up haha! :lol: Here are some new pictures. 

P.S. This is his temporary cage for now. He is in quarantine and when it is over I will switch him to a C&C  I haven't placed his food, dig box and tunnel yet hihi.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Aah, so that's what a clean hedgehog cage looks like!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

And this is his complete quarantine set-up! The tunnel won't fit :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A loving and caring forever home!!!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Heh, his quarantine set up is as big as some people's permanent cages!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Is that a happy stuffed starfish in the middle?! If so, I need it!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

FinnickHog it is!  Chestnut has one too but his is the seahorse


----------

